# My first AEM W/M install thread



## jogtx16v (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, I make this thread to help me installing my water methanol kit in the best way.


I received my new AEM water methanol kit internal MAP 30-3300.

My goal is to reduce my intake temp, add little more boost and timing for my daily/weekend quarter mile car. 


My actual mk4 1.8t setup is :

-K04 hybride GTT-052
-TT225 inlet pipe
-3in MAF housing with stock awp sensor
-upgraded boost pipe
-Stage 3 tune
-High Flow Cast exhaust Manifold
-630cc @ 3bar injectors 
-Evoms Fmic
-DV Forge 007p 
-3in GHL downpipe with cat high flow
-2.5in magnaflow catback
-MBC in paralell with stock N75
-AEM UEGO wideband
-20lbs SMF with vr6 clutch
-Last dyno show 260whp 280wtq on 91 octane



I have Some question about installing my new kit.

- I'm thinking about the best pump/tank location first. is that Hose lengh have effect in nozzle reaction spray time ? I have the idea to put this in trunk....

- Also I have buyed USRT Sandwich Nozzle Bung (rubber coupler/plastic pipe) and I thinking install at about 8in before throttle body.


Any suggestion are welcome. thank you everyone !!!!!


----------



## jogtx16v (Dec 15, 2007)

Seem to be not very active section on the forum but I take my chance. :beer:

I want to use my own water methanol mixture.

can I use methyl hydrate from hardware store to do my mix ?


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, as long as it's only methyl hydrate. Make sure it has nothing other than methanol (methyl hydrate up north), isopropyl alcohol, or ethanol. Stay with an alcohol and the kit should run fine.


----------

